# USE Fragen

## Jean-Paul

Hallo,

ich habe bisher nur die Gentoo-Base-Installation gemacht, ohne graphische Oberfläche. Ich habe mir gedacht zunächst

Openbox als WM

Sakura als Terminal 

Geany als Editor und 

Thunar als Filemanager zu installieren.

Dazu habe ich mal "emerge -pv openbox" eingegeben und festgestellt, dass zwar viele x11-Pakete installiert werden sollen jedoch nicht der xorg-server, was mich doch stark verwundert. Das ist übrigens auch bei pekwm und fluxbox so.

Gebe ich aber irgendetwas anderes an (geany, sakura, thunar, sonata), dann wird der xorg-server mit angegeben !!

Warum das so ist, hab ich noch nicht herausgefunden. Ich nehme jedoch nicht an, dass Openbox ohne xorg-server läuft - wenn doch, werd ich das gleich mal testen.

Jetzt aber zur eigentlichen Frage(n):

1) wenn der xorg-server installiert werden soll, wird auch gamin installiert. Bei glib ist das fam-USE aktiv, kann ich das dann rausnehmen ?

2) mit dem xorg-server werden auch Treiber für alle möglichen Grafikkarten mit installiert. Wenn ich diese durch

USE="-intel -via, -radeon -...." emerge -pv xorg-server

deaktivieren will, hat dies keine Auswirkung. Auch nicht wenn ich die USE in der make.conf eintrage.

Wahrscheinlich sitze ich da einem Denkfehler auf.

Kann ich diese Treiber nachträglich deinstallieren, oder muss ich sie mitschleppen ?

Jean-Paul

----------

## Josef.95

Nein du musst die ganzen Grafik Treiber nicht installieren, deinen gewünschten Treiber setzt du mit der VIDEO_CARDS="XYZ" Variable, siehe hierzu aber am besten mal in die Gentoo Dokumentation, dort ist alles bestens beschrieben.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/xorg-config.xml

und für weiteres

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/list.xml

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Jean-Paul

Danke für die Links, werde ich mal lesen.

Jean-Paul

----------

## musv

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Bei glib ist das fam-USE aktiv, kann ich das dann rausnehmen?

 

fam ist bei mir in den Use-Flags deaktiviert. Wenn ich mal aus Spaß eintipp: 

```

USE="fam" emerge -puDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] dev-util/intltool-0.40.5 [0.40.6]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r2  USE="python -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.10 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r2  USE="fam*" 

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/strigi-0.6.4  USE="fam*" 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1  USE="fam*" 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.1  USE="fam*" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r3 [4.4.4-r2]

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.2  USE="fam*" 
```

Die Suche nach fam bringt mich dann hier hin: 

 *http://oss.sgi.com/projects/fam/ wrote:*   

> GUI tools should not mislead the user; they should display the current state of the system, even when changes to the system originate from outside of the tools themselves. FAM helps make GUI tools more usable by notifying them when the files they're interested in are created, modified, executed, and removed.

 

Ich interpretiert das jetzt so, dass ein Daemon da Änderungen am Dateisystem überwacht und diese ggfs. an irgendwelche Tools auf Anfrage übermittelt. 

Mögliches Szenario wäre:

Es ist ein Dateidialog geöffnet. In einem Terminal löscht man eine Datei. Die Änderung würde dann im geöffneten Dateidialog dadurch angezeigt, dass die entsprechende Datei aus der Liste verschwindet. Auch wenn man z.B. Dateien in einem Programm geöffnet hat (z.B. PHP/HTML in Quanta) und die dann außerhalb dieses Programms ändert, könnte das ein Einsatzzweck sein. 

Nun ja, das funktioniert bei mir aber auch alles ohne fam. Noch dazu wird das letzte Release-Datum auf o.g. Seite mit 2003 angegeben. Bei gamin wird als Erklärung "Meta package providing the File Alteration Monitor API & Server" angegeben. Mir fällt jetzt aber kein Grund ein, warum man das Use-Flag fam aktivieren sollte.

----------

